# Collage / mosaic plugin



## Julian Roberts (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone come across a collage plugin for LR? I'm using Picasa at the moment - which is fine - but it's just another app to use,

Thanks very much

Julian


----------



## ukbrown (Sep 5, 2010)

no, not seen one. Tried the microsoft research one which gave amazing results for 18 pounds (free trial). But would prefer one as a plugin like you.


----------



## Winston (Sep 6, 2010)

How about the Custom Package Layout in the Print Module?


----------



## Julian Roberts (Sep 6, 2010)

You mean roll your own. Well I guess that would work, but I rather like the random 'deck shuffle' that a dedicate app (or plugin) would provide. But then again, for this type of thing, I'm just lazy...


----------



## Julian Roberts (Sep 6, 2010)

[quote author=ukbrown link=topic=1'945.msg73625#msg73625 date=128371596']
Tried the microsoft research one [/quote]

Looks like this is only available on Windows...


----------



## sonny_c (Sep 7, 2010)

How about this?

http://lightroomkillertips.com/2'1'/lightroom-print-presets-multi-photo-custom-grid/


----------



## Julian Roberts (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah ha - good call. I saw this at the time and forgot all about it. Thx


----------

